
Google discloses YouTube ad revenues of $15.15B - manigandham
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/alphabet-discloses-youtube-cloud-revenues-for-the-first-time.html
======
pcurve
For those expecting bigger numbers, keep in mind, total TV ad revenue in 2018
was around $70B.

We're so used to seeing obscene numbers that $15B may appear small, but it's a
huge chunk of the overall ad spend which is $150 billion per year in total.

~~~
xyby

        overall ad spend which is $150
        billion per year
    

According to statistica it is $560B:

[https://www.statista.com/statistics/236943/global-
advertisin...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/236943/global-advertising-
spending/)

Then YouTube would be about 3% of it.

~~~
pcurve
Ah, I was only looking at the U.S. market.

The latest figure is $650 billion. Google has 25% of that huge pie. Rather
frightening.

[https://www.marketingdive.com/news/ad-spending-growth-
will-a...](https://www.marketingdive.com/news/ad-spending-growth-will-
accelerate-to-6-worldwide-in-2020-study-says/565925/)

~~~
jjeaff
There is an interesting possibility that I haven't really seen written about
with all of this consolidation and projections that companies will grow larger
and larger as technology moves economies toward a winner-take-all model; And
that is that when there is little competition in many sectors, there will be
little incentive to spend on advertising.

I don't know what their ad spend is, but If AWS was the only player left, they
sure wouldn't need to spend anything on advertising.

------
Thaxll
It is huge, fyi Netflix has 20B in revenue.

